# 64 IMPALA GLOVE BOX STEREO KIT



## QCC (Jan 14, 2005)

IM LOOKING FOR A STEREO GLOVE BOX KIT FOR A 1964 IMPALA , NEED ASAP


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/161984933506


----------



## QCC (Jan 14, 2005)

THANKS @TPIMUNCIE


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Yes sir i just got one for mine installed it yesterday but i customized my dash on my 59 truck parts off a 56 bel air


----------



## 7ONE6 (Feb 19, 2015)

Make one. I made this out of stainless and wrapped it with tweed


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Looks good. Did you add a brace to support the radio itself? I've been thinking of doing this but trying to keep a small compartment next to the radio.


----------



## QCC (Jan 14, 2005)

both look nice & clean


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Very cool great job 716


----------



## 7ONE6 (Feb 19, 2015)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Looks good. Did you add a brace to support the radio itself? I've been thinking of doing this but trying to keep a small compartment next to the radio.


If your asking me you dont need it. Its just like putting it in a metal dash. I wish I would have moved it down some though. It is close to the back but it still fits locked in all the way. Actually if I pushed it over to the left a little I could have made a little box on the right for the remote and insurance papers. 



QCC said:


> both look nice & clean


:tup: Take your cardboard one and make a template out of thin scrap metal, doesn't take long to trace and cut. Home depot has thin sheet metal you could use. I made that in a hour. 



tpimuncie said:


> Very cool great job 716


Thanks.


----------



## QCC (Jan 14, 2005)

@7ONE6 im try to make one next week , ill let you know how it goes . tks


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

7ONE6 said:


> If your asking me you dont need it. Its just like putting it in a metal dash. I wish I would have moved it down some though. It is close to the back but it still fits locked in all the way. Actually if I pushed it over to the left a little I could have made a little box on the right for the remote and insurance papers.
> .


Yeah that makes sense. Down and to the left is where i was thinking just for easier access from the driver seat.


----------

